# Little late-remembering the URGENT FURY Vets.



## DA SWO (Oct 25, 2009)

Meant to do this last night.

26th Anniversary of URGENT FURY.

Rangers were awesome, still remember watching them load up for the final air assault mission.  

There were a lot of criticisms; but Grenada was the first communist government to be overthrown.  
25 Oct is celebrated as Thanksgiving Day, so the islanders appreciate the efforts.
The diffculties led to a stronger SOF, and a better more Joint US Military.
The Russians recognized Ronald Regan as a serious threat.:2c:


----------



## car (Oct 26, 2009)

And we scared the hell out of Danny Ortega......:)

Many of us wanted to go back to Bragg thru Nicaragua. 

Thanks for the post, SOWT!


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 26, 2009)

Marine Cobra pilot Captain Jeb Seagle won a posthumous Navy Cross on that island. There were also a number of Silver Stars awarded. Every battle needs a monument. Salute to the brave men who took part in this one.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 26, 2009)

Lest we forget...


----------



## RetPara (Oct 27, 2009)

Grenada was a beginning...  The Op was the first real step back in the rebuilding of our military after Vietnam.  Everything that went wrong and every shortcoming laid the groundwork for later changes.  It validated the continuing doctrine of airborne assault, amphibious assault, and brought a new level of maturity to joint operations.  

We lost a number of good men in those days.  New legends were created...


----------



## Paddlefoot (Oct 28, 2009)

I've been reading several more detailed accounts of the operation over the last few years, there was a lot going on that wasn't reported.

Instead, back then, we were treated to the media maintaining the fiction that it was a cakewalk. There is no such thing in the military.


----------

